# Blackthorn Manor Halloween 2012



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

AKA: The Halloween that almost wasn't.

Thanks to Hallowcane Sandy a lot of things got scrapped, but I had fun setting up Halloween morning with what little I had, used a lot of the fallen branches in our yard to my advantage and got a pretty excellent review from the few neighbors and trick or treaters we had. Not too shabby... :jol:





































Check out the photo set Halloween 2012 - a set on Flickr

Happy Halloween everyone. See you next year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I absolutely Love your use of pumpkins with the seeds spilling out and candles!! Also like the mason jars with candles! Your whole set up was great to look at!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Hairazor said about the pumpkins - all these years I've tried to carve something nice and neat, and the exploded look you came up with looks so much cooler

I love the tall skull headed creature (deer? horse?) and we have that same zombie flamingo in our yard.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hairazor-- Thanks! The pumpkins are the result of pent up Hallowcane anger. Took a hammer to all my pumpkins. Sandy ripped out my halloween heart and left behind a pulpy mass of senew and seed, but I used it to my advantage. 

RoxyBlue-- You were close! It's a goat skull. Which creeped me out all night...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

So much eye candy! It looks great. The teeth and sticks in that skull, what a great idea. Looks creepy! And the photography is great too.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Love your haunt. very creepy.
The butchered pumpkins. are perfect.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You should have rage more often. The pumpkins look great.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

DLC - You made such a unique look to those pumpkins! If it was the anger towards Sandy, you produced a primitve artistic look that I really like! Think I might bash my pumpkins next year. Lol! I love the first picture above, so simple yet very nice! I like your mason jar candles, the skull with the black things coming out the back of its head, and the old car with the JOL's on the trunk. Very nice. What are the jar holders made of? How did you make them?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

LOVE IT!!! Those pumpkins really creep me out! and the horse/deer head figure is way cool! Really spooky. Great job!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

This is really spectacular. Your robed Deer Head creature is my favorite.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very creepy atmosphere! Where did you get the heads on the stakes? Are they latex heads or just masks? The look great! You're fortunate, like myself, to have trees that drop a lot of their dead leaves by Halloween. It really adds so much to the atmosphere. Great looking haunt!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the jacks. Did you at least blast Smashing Pumpkins when you took the hammer to them?


----------

